# Where are the Tadpoles?



## jcheaps

I live in utah county and am trying to find tadpoles so my son can learn about the frog life cycle. I haven't been able to find anyone that knows where a good place is to find them or what time of year I can start looking. Anyone have some hints/tips to help me???


----------



## redleg

Forest Lake, up American Fork canyon. You need a GOOD 4WD.


----------



## redleg

Sorry: those are salamanders.


----------



## jcheaps

haha! that's cool too! Thanks


redleg said:


> Sorry: those are salamanders.


----------



## Loke

I don't know for sure, but you might try the stream/pond behind the Home Depot in American Fork.


----------



## Slipknot

Do you live anywhere near Ogden bay if so try there. If not try any irrigation canal. I would imagine the same would be true for Farmington bay or any other waterfowl managment area. The cool thing about Ogden bay is you can see turtles in the wild! Can't say for sure about the others though.


----------



## nickpan

The Jordan River around Riverton has plenty, used to catch tons when i was a kid down there, so i would assume possibly the Jordan down in Utah county???


----------



## jcheaps

honkerfool said:


> The Jordan River around Riverton has plenty, used to catch tons when i was a kid down there, so i would assume possibly the Jordan down in Utah county???


THANK YOU!! I will try that! I have caught a frog near there. not sure what kind. So that would be great. What time of year anyone? next week, two weeks from now?


----------



## nickpan

> THANK YOU!! I will try that! I have caught a frog near there. not sure what kind. So that would be great. What time of year anyone? next week, two weeks from now?


Probably bull frogs. We used to catch some that were as big as about 8 er so inches from nose to rear. We would catch them from when school got out for the summer till we went back, so probably any time soon, especially if your lookin for tadpoles. look for em more in the swampy areas away from the river. let us kno if you have any luck!

And when i say i used to catch them as a kid that wasn't very long ago, no more than 10 years. My girlfriend and i take the dog down there walkin and still hear and see quite a few.


----------



## LOAH

Just straight East of the Lindon Boat Harbor at Utah Lake, there is a lot of standing water to the side of the road and usually around this time of year I start to hear some serious croaking coming from the pools. 

If that doesn't work, there's more of the same if you follow that road south around to the other side where it turns East again toward Vineyard and Orem.

If you still have no luck, take Center Street in Provo and head out toward the lake, but take a left toward the Provo Airport and there's a ditch that has very slow water and tons of algae. Frogs live there.

It may be different now, but when I was a kid and my Dad was flying for Rocky Mtn Helicopters (right next to the airport), I used to go out there and chase frogs while I waited for him to do preflight paperwork. Speedy little buggers.

If you find yourself around Zion, by chance, take the Hidden Canyon trail and once you get into the ferns and greenery, check the standing pools of water that get trapped in the rocks. Those usually have some tadpoles.

Good luck.


----------

